# How long to wait before trying again



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I had a BFN last Friday and have a follow up appt. at my Clinic on the 4th October 

How many cycles should you wait before trying again.... I'm hoping its not too long as I need to give straight back on the IVF nightmare before I change my mind


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

SR3 - so sorry to hear about your negative   , different clinics have different rules but for most it is 3 AF's (this includes the one you will have after your negative) some will let you go after 2 so I'm afraid you won't really know until you have your follow up. Look after yourself and take time to get over this cycle both mentally and physically.


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Sr3,

I too got a BFN yesterday and I was told 3 AFs until I can do the next.  I'm simultaneously holding it together and falling apart, so until I reach a better place I'm not going to decide when to do the next cycle (only that I'm 99.9% positive there will be another one).

Look after yourself    

Love
Mrs P
xx


----------

